# Grump Notebooks - For The Grumps Among Us



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

*Attention all grumpy people!*

Now you can have specially-designed notebooks to list your rants, disappointments and things that annoy you - no longer will you have to be relegated to using just regular paper or Post-It notes.



Courtesy of that wonderful treasure chest of wonders, Archie McPhee.


----------



## Falcon (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't remember THAT shirt!?   Where'd you find it ?


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 4, 2014)

Hey, this is cool. I didn't order, but I just might!


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

Just in time for Christmas too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

Archie McPhee got a lot of my money in years past - I mean, WHAT good is a vehicle without a dashboard monk?


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> Archie McPhee got a lot of my money in years past - I mean, WHAT good is a vehicle without a dashboard monk?
> 
> View attachment 10858


The dashboard monk provides built in protection from.......


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

Oh, definitely! 

Whenever I had to renew my license and I'd be pulling into the DMV parking lot my little dashboard monk would start swinging more than Hugh Hefner!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 4, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Just in time for Christmas too!



Actually I'm saving up to buy myself a Christmas present that I've wanted for a long time - the yodeling pickle!







Of course, I'll have to buy all the animal masks as well ...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't decide between the "Onion-Ring Mints" and the "Gummy Maggots" myself!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> I can't decide between the "Onion-Ring Mints" and the "Gummy Maggots" myself!



For me, Archie McPhee is the Hammacher-Schlemmer of the blue-collar class.


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2014)

Right at the top of my list is a Shoe-merang!  I should probably order four...in case I lose one.

View attachment 10877


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2014)

Wow - I hadn't seen _that_ one! I wonder if you can train it to heel ...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 5, 2014)

Noooo...but it needs to rest awhile when it's tongue is hanging out!


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 5, 2014)

Meanderer said:


> Noooo...but it needs to rest awhile when it's tongue is hanging out!



It must look quite soleful when it's doing that ...


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2014)

Jim, we use to have this pic hanging up in our bakery shop. And if people ask me how I was, I'd tell them,"rolling in dough."


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 6, 2014)

HAHA!  Good one Pappy!  Maybe we need a "Pappy's Bakery" thread!


----------

